# IGF-1 LR3 (Receptor) Question



## PumpedUpBro (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I had a quick question.  I started my IGF-1 LR3 research, and after 3 days I've started noticing some really great and interesting things happening.  I'm started to feel tight all over, and noticing the "Pumps" that I've read about that happens during the research cycle.  

So far so good, but now I was wondering if there is anything I can (or should) use along with the IGF-1 LR3?  Or would I be better off just using this peptide by itself until I've completed the research cycle.  Any replies or advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance to everyone!


----------



## TwisT (Mar 8, 2011)

Supplement it with GHRP 

-T


----------



## moresize (Mar 8, 2011)

my 2 cc ..if you are running a peptide that you never used before run it alone if possible to see how your body reacts to it.

adding GHRP...would be the next best thing as it is proven to work


----------



## TooOld (Mar 9, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Supplement it with GHRP
> 
> -T



I agree this is a great combo.


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Mar 9, 2011)

moresize said:


> my 2 cc ..if you are running a peptide that you never used before run it alone if possible to see how your body reacts to it.


 
Hi moresize,

Thanks for your response.  My body has reacted positively thus far (injected biceps, quads, chest) and everything has gotten pretty tight.  Strength has been pretty noticeable since I worked out before the IGF-1 LR3.  Work on biceps last night and got a huge surge and intense pump.  I think the best thing is that I'm feeling like I can stay in the gym for a long time as opposed to feeling like I can't wait to finish my workout and lay down like I did when I started two weeks ago. So far so good.......


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Mar 9, 2011)

TwisT, and TooOld,

Thanks for the response.  I'm on it.  Will be ordering GHRP-2, to go along with the IGF-1 LR3.  Research is going extremely well, and the wife is looking at me like......"DAYUM BABY!!!"  Always a good thing right?


----------



## moresize (Mar 9, 2011)

PumpedUpBro said:


> TwisT, and TooOld,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I'm on it. Will be ordering GHRP-2, to go along with the IGF-1 LR3. Research is going extremely well, and the wife is looking at me like......"DAYUM BABY!!!" Always a good thing right?


 
try it with cjc1295


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Mar 10, 2011)

moresize said:


> try it with cjc1295


 
Well actually I'm considering both to be honest with you.  The CJC-1295 would be a great addition though.  Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## PumpedUpBro (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello again everyone,

Yeah I think I'm going to go and do some additional reads on the CJC-1295, and GHRP-2 Peptides.  Want to get as much information as I can before I delve into either. (mixing, dosage, etc.)  I read up on the IGF-1 LR3 peptide for about a month before I started my research and happy I did because I've experienced some great results.  Lesson well learned, so I want to make sure I give these two the same attention.  Hey, "Knowledge is power" right?

Thanks for all the responses......you all are THE BEST!!!


----------

